# Hey Browning Slayer



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2014)

congrats on the fine win for the dogs. Bama won tool.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2014)

Great day in college football yesterday! Even had my 6 year old son rooting for Bama!

I wonder if ODR will admit he was wrong with this statement??



> UGA doesn't hold a candle to Auburn, State, or Ole Miss - we all know it. The SEC East is midget league.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2014)

Or this one...  



> We'll see if you can cut the mustard when a big game comes along,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2014)

Or this one...



> Auburn are clearly one of the best teams in the country.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Great day in college football yesterday! Even had my 6 year old son rooting for Bama!
> 
> I wonder if ODR will admit he was wrong with this statement??



Good luck getting him to see the light  it was awesome watching the tide win and uga trashing the gus bus beyond recognitiongo dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2014)

Or this one...



> a lot of people are labeling bama a pretender.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2014)

Or this one...



> the real shakers and movers in the sec west are State, Ole Miss, and Auburn.





> This year Bama, clearly just don't have it like they did previously


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Good luck getting him to see the light  it was awesome watching the tide win and uga trashing the gus bus beyond recognitiongo dawgs



Nope.... Maybe the thread count will slow down now that he has to EAT so much Crow!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope.... Maybe the thread count will slow down now that he has to EAT so much Crow!



Crow is fine dining in Mississippi


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Crow is fine dining in Mississippi



I sure hope so... He literally has a TON of it to eat..


----------



## K80 (Nov 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I sure hope so... He literally has a TON of it to eat..



The only crow that'll be sweeter than last nights is if ol'miss can take them to the wood shed.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 16, 2014)

here's an opinion piece buttressed by facts that makes me sick to my stomach this morning. bama fans should take a look

http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/i...-its-own-doing


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 16, 2014)

This thread is HI-larious!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> here's an opinion piece buttressed by facts that makes me sick to my stomach this morning. bama fans should take a look
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/i...-its-own-doing




Quit derailing the thread & stay on topic......


Go DAWGS and Roll TIDE!! Great day to be a DAWG!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2014)

TTT!!

GO DAWGS!! It's GREAT TO BE A GEORGIA BULLDAWG!!

It was nice to watch the game and hear.....

UGA.... UGA.... UGA....


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2014)

Nick Marshalls return to Athens wasn't very pleasant for him.I loved the look on his face while he was sitting on the bench watching his back up play......And Gus is suppose to be the best offensive mind in college football!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Nick Marshalls return to Athens wasn't very pleasant for him.I loved the look on his face while he was sitting on the bench watching this back up play......And Gus is suppose to be the best offensive mind in college football!!!



Go dogs


----------



## DSGB (Nov 17, 2014)

*Go Dawgs!*


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

DSGB said:


>


Awesome vid. Hope bama can do that in 2 weeks.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

I almost want mizzou to win out after watching that.

I know


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I almost want mizzou to win out after watching that.
> 
> I know




The Dawgs were fired up! 

I went in the locker room before the game and hung all of ODR's comments up on the walls... They wanted revenge..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Dawgs were fired up!
> 
> I went in the locker room before the game and hung all of ODR's comments up on the walls... They wanted revenge..



It worked marveously:bounce


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

> You have my blessing on copying and pasting on my behalf



Thanks for your blessing ODR!! I'll take you up on that offer!

Well then... How about this one??



> serious question, if you couldn't stop Florida running the same plays over and over, how are you gonna stop Nick Marshall?????



Or these?? 



> After choking to south Carolina and getting blown out by Florida you don't have a prayer against auburn. Don't care how old the rivalry is. Be honest with me be honest with yourself.





> And now you think you can play with Auburn huh?





> I don't see Uga getting through auburn.



The list just keeps going!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump for the dogvols.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 19, 2014)

This was awesome to read thru!!
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 19, 2014)

That was an awesome video too!
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2014)

go dogvols and roll tide


----------

